# Messias at Mozartwoche



## Mitsouko67 (Jan 5, 2020)

A very modern staging by Robert Wilson incorporating modern dance and principal singers to the fore. A spare beautiful set with exquisite lighting and the choir sometimes located in the orchestra pit. Some humour too. Wonderful.


----------

